# finally! flemish giant pictures ( more pics)



## flemish lops (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally found out how to post pictures  . I didn't take to many pictures because of cold weather. (I dont want to chill them)

( I don't know how to post pictures the right way but at least I got one picture on)


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 21, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_flemish_giants_001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sooo happy!  I finally found out how to post pictures, and the right way. Any ways this are my flemish giant kits. They are 12 days old. Im not sure about the colors yet (at first I thought they would all be brown like there mother) but now some of them have gray.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

CUTE!
We just got a pair of blue FGs....Can't breed them until August (doe's still too young).


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 22, 2011)

Those kits are absolutely adorable!


----------



## DianeS (Mar 22, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 23, 2011)

awe they r such beautiful little darlings. the gray should be steels and the brown sandys if i remember right.


----------



## HeatherM (Mar 23, 2011)

> the gray should be steels and the brown sandys if i remember right


Either steels or light gray. Looks like you have some nice babies!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice looking kits. if only I could talk DH into getting a doe to go with my light grey buck.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I might have mentioned this before that the mother of these bunneis is a first timer, so im really happy that every thing is going well.  The babies are now 2 weeks old, fuzzyer, and have there eyes open. I just can't wait till they start comming out of the nest.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 30, 2011)

My flemish giant bunnies are 3 weeks old today  
Is this color a steel or just gray?




Here is the whole pile of them, lol (it looks nice and warm in there)




All 8 of them are finally going out of the nest and sampling the food.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice looking popples. Looks like you have a good breeder if she did that well with her first batch.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks. Im just going to have a hard time giving the little guys away. (I get waaaaaay to attached to baby bunnies)


----------



## wannacow (May 16, 2011)

So cute!


----------

